# Elau Motor an Lenze FU



## the_elk (18 März 2011)

Hallo,
stehe vor einem kleinen Problem. Ich möchte einen Servomotor von Elau (SM-100 40 80) zu Testzwecken an einem Frequenzumrichter der irma Lenze betreiben. Der Resolver wird nicht verwendet, der Motor muss nur langsam drehen, die Positionierung ist hierbei egal.

Hier mal die Eckdaten des Motors:
3 x 400 V
25 A
3,4 kW
4000 1/min
8 polig

Daten FU:
E82EV402K2C
4kW
16,5A (max 24,8A)

Zur Motoridentifikation muss ich im GDC noch den cos-Phi und die Nennfrequenz eingeben. Zu beidem finde ich aber leider keine Angaben bei Elau, auch nicht im Datenblatt. Den Cos-Phio habe ich auf Standart gelassen, glaube das waren 0,7. Bei der Nennfrequenz habe ich zwischen 50 und 500 Hz alles durchprobiert, hatte aber immer das gleiche Problem:
Beim Anfahren läuft der Motor kurz etwas schneller und wird dann sofort ganz langsam und sehr schnell heiß.
Der FU ist auf Drehzahlregelung eingestellt.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, an was es hängen könnte?

Gruß
the_elk


----------



## Paule (19 März 2011)

Hast du auch die Polpaarzahl am FU geändert?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 März 2011)

the_elk schrieb:


> Bei der Nennfrequenz habe ich zwischen 50 und 500 Hz alles durchprobiert, hatte aber immer das gleiche Problem:
> Beim Anfahren läuft der Motor kurz etwas schneller und wird dann sofort ganz langsam und sehr schnell heiß.


Wenn der Motor 8-polig ist musst du ihn für die Drehzahl von 4000 1/min mit 200 Hz betreiben. Scheint das Problem zwar nicht zu beheben, aber dann kannst du hier schonmal den korrekten Wert einstellen.


----------



## DirSch (19 März 2011)

4000[U/min] / (60[s/min]) x 8/2 sind bei mir 267Hz, nicht 200 

Der Umrichter ist lt. Schneider ein 230V - Modell?! Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn der Motor völlig untersättigt ist und (gerade bei höheren Ausgangsfrequenzen) kippt.

Wenn der FU eine Art "Blockmodulation" beherrscht würde ich das mal versuchen, vermutlich mag der Motor keinen Sinus.

Grüsse, Dirk


----------



## h.scholli (20 März 2011)

the_elk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> stehe vor einem kleinen Problem. Ich möchte einen Servomotor von Elau (SM-100 40 80) zu Testzwecken an einem Frequenzumrichter der irma Lenze betreiben. Der Resolver wird nicht verwendet, der Motor muss nur langsam drehen, die Positionierung ist hierbei egal.
> 
> Hier mal die Eckdaten des Motors:
> ...


----------



## the_elk (23 März 2011)

Hi,
danke für die Hilfe, hab es hinbekommen. Der FU kann 400V rausgeben, vielleicht, bin ich bei der Typenbezeichnung verrutscht.
Hab mir die Codeliste mal komplett durchgesehen, aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Motor als 8-polig im FU zu parametrieren.
Der FU war auf Vector-Regelung eingestellt. Habe ihn auf U/f-Betrieb umgestellt und dann liefs.

Gruß


----------

